# Automator : imprimer la page active de Safari en pdf



## AM28 (17 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Lorsqu'une page web m'intéresse au point de vouloir en garder la trace, je voudrais pouvoir l'imprimer directement à la suite d'un fichier pdf d'archivage global, depuis Safari (avec un bouton sur la barre d'outils ou bien via le menu "Services").

Je ne parviens pas à réaliser le service Automator voulu (sous Snow Leopard X.6.2), quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

merci !
Arnaud


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mars 2010)

Ajoute le bouton d'impression dans la barre d'outil de Safari. Après, ça prend trois clics.


----------



## AM28 (18 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ajoute le bouton d'impression dans la barre d'outil de Safari. Après, ça prend trois clics.



merci, ça je l'ai fait mais ça ne répond pas à ma question : je voudrais que le pdf imprimé aille directement se combiner avec un pdf existant d'archives.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mars 2010)

AM28 a dit:


> merci, ça je l'ai fait mais ça ne répond pas à ma question : je voudrais que le pdf imprimé aille directement se combiner avec un pdf existant d'archives.



Ben alors, formule un peu mieux tes questions. 

Le dossier à viser est PDF Services.

Il en existe un, tu peux en créer un deuxième.

/Library/PDF Services (commun à tous les comptes)

~/Library/PDF Services (à un compte particulier)

http://developer.apple.com/mac/libr...html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP30000166-TPXREF101


----------



## AM28 (20 Mars 2010)

Merci Moonwalker, je crois que je vais pouvoir commencer à développer de petites applis toutes simples avec ce lien !

En revanche ça m'a l'air assez touffu au démarrage... si quelqu'un a un petit conseil, je suis preneur !
(je suis assez dérouté par Automator version Leopard, la version Tiger me paraissait légèrement plus intuitive, je me trompe ?)


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mars 2010)

Les différences avec la version Tiger sont effectivement importantes. Automator 2 est une version totalement remaniée. Il faut réapprendre Automator, oublier ce qu'on faisait en Tiger.

La version Snow Leopard constitue aussi un changement important. Il y a de nouvelles actions, plus puissantes, notamment pour les PDF. Il faut définir d'avance le type de processus qu'on veut créer (workflow, application, service, action de dossiers, modules d'impression, alarme iCal, module de transfert).

Dans ton cas, module d'impression serait tout indiqué.

Mais fait d'abord ton workflow normal ensuite tu le recommenceras en module d'impression.

(je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'étais parti dans l'idée que tu étais encore sur 10.5 - ta signature est ton premier post étaient pourtant clairs)


----------

